# I have said it before, I' say it again



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

I have said before I would be more than happy to hook up long term with any of you ladies, and now, after having had some fantastic FB chats & messages, that just reinforces to me what I have said before.

You are brilliant people, no other word for you, absolutely brilliant, you all deserve gold stars !

you all deserve so much better than what you have been getting.

If I had known 6 months ago what I have learned from here, my marriage might well have been safe & secure.

Is my marriage really over, no idea, probably, but you know what, I may not be 100% fine with that, but I am dealing with it without crashing & burning, and that is due, in no small part, to the people here

Take care the lot of you, and I am pleased to have found TAM, you lot have been incredible support for me, and I can't thank you enough for that.

Paul


----------



## Kcrat (Mar 18, 2011)

I just joined and I concur. The depth and insight here is unbelievable. VERY sharp, well spoken/written people with such meaningful and thoughtful observations/offerings. How the heck did all of us "smart people" get ourselves in such a jam. JUST KIDDING! Think maybe it was due to having to deal with others in our personal lives who may NOT be so sharp, insightful, or committed. LOL Oh well, thanks everyone. This site is helping me already, and I am with you "Crankshaw." If I had studied this forum thoroughly well before NOW, I may not be going through this mess of a separation and impending divorce. I wish all of you peace, love, and happiness


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

Here, here. You all are great, really. You understand where I am coming from. You get it when I am angry, sad, scared. Just coming onto this site helps me feel so much better. And I guess all we have learned will help us in our next relationships whenever we get there. 

I LOVE YOU!


----------



## mama (Feb 25, 2011)

*hugs* from a newbie you all have made me feel very welcomed and understood.


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

*wipes a tear from her eye* I promised myself I wouldn't cry...*sniff*

Mr Crankypants, you know I love ya fella, you put up with me probably more than most and thank you from the bottom of my heart for that.

I have said before, I should be greatful to my husband leaving, because I have now meet some incredible people, our paths would have never crossed without the help of our DS's.


*Group hug*


----------



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

I just have to say....even though I still have bad days....it has helped me tremendously to come to this forum!! So many of you have given me such wonderful advice....and for that I will be eternally greatful! It is strange how you can form a bond with people you do not know personally....but how emotionally you do get attached. I wish all of us the strength to get thru these storms!!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Aw, Crank...such anice words from you.

Ya know what--I think we all feel that way --if I would have known X, then maybe my marriage coulda worked--but living in the past is pointless. 

So over and onwards we move  New chapters are scary to begin but so exciting too


----------

